# Plants to grow on cork bark



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking for plants that will grow on cork bark. I need plants that are simple and easy to grow


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tilandsia are pretty easy to grow.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you want to mount them directly to the cork, or plant in substrate and allow them to grow up it?


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

This would be directly on the cork. 

But would also like to know ones that will grow up on it for another tank.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Directly on the cork you would have to get things that you could mount to it, mostly epiphytes... few suggestions that are easy to grow as long as you start them with a small bit of sphagnum - Ficus 'Oak Leaf', Begonia thelmae, E. 'Cebu Blue', most of the small Pleuro. orchids and Bulbos., epiphytic ferns (lots to choose from), vining Philodendrons, Pilea glauca, Peperomias (prostrata, Costa Rica, hoffmanii, Isabelle, angulata, etc) and Im sure others can suggest many more.

If you want to plant them at the bottom and let them grow... Ficus radicans, Ficus pumila, Wandering Jew sp., Philodendron sp., Vanilla Orchid, and of the "Foot" ferns (Kangaroo, Rabbit, Bear, etc), Monstera sp., any of the vining Begonia sp. (thelmae, withlachoochee, fagifolia), Cissus sp. (amazonica and discolor), Pellionias (argentea, pulchra, repens), Selaginella (unicata and plana will both climb if trained a little), and Im sure there are more I am forgetting.


----------

